# Car Forums > Motorsports >  Nitro Rallycross 2023 in Calgary

## ThePenIsMightier

Is anyone going to this? Apparently it's the first time it's coming to Calgary. I think I will take the family but not for the VIP thing because it's their first crack at it and I bet it's just not worth it.
I'm not psyched that the cars are electric as I think the lack of noise will detract from the fun. I'm also fairly worried that it will be -33°C and sitting outside will give me Super AIDS.

https://www.nitrorallycross.com/calgary

----------


## firebane

I have the same thoughts... electric rally cars is a neat idea but the lack of noise just isn't the same.

Look at how people reacted to the video of Ken Block and the electric car ..the lack of noise made it seem really tame.

----------


## mr2mike

Which class?

Amanda Sorensen class? 
@max_boost
 (local purveyor of this sorts stuff)

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Which class?
> 
> Amanda Sorensen class?
> 
> @max_boost
>  (local purveyor of this sorts stuff)



Whatever the one Travis Pastrami is in. I think he's competing in it.
*Don't care about his last name. I can't keep it straight and there's that Bruins player with similar name.

----------


## Darell_n

> Is anyone going to this? Apparently it's the first time it's coming to Calgary. I think I will take the family but not for the VIP thing because it's their first crack at it and I bet it's just not worth it.
> I'm not psyched that the cars are electric as I think the lack of noise will detract from the fun. I'm also fairly worried that it will be -33°C and sitting outside will give me Super AIDS.



Maybe they’ll have some tire burn barrels to stay warm and offset the situation.

----------


## pheoxs

> Is anyone going to this? Apparently it's the first time it's coming to Calgary. I think I will take the family but not for the VIP thing because it's their first crack at it and I bet it's just not worth it.
> I'm not psyched that the cars are electric as I think the lack of noise will detract from the fun. I'm also fairly worried that it will be -33°C and sitting outside will give me Super AIDS.
> 
> https://www.nitrorallycross.com/calgary



It’s only 6 laps per race. Presumably they’ll just keep the batteries warm via plug in or in a heated area so can’t see any loss in power from the cold. That being said … fuck I don’t know if I wanna be outside and roll the dice for the weather.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pit area is indoors in nutrient arena.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^Nutrien*
I'm not worried about the cars, it's my balls freezing to the stadium seat outside.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah, a very real concern

----------


## vengie

My hydrocarbons or brap brap, no care.

----------


## Brent.ff

Same weekend last year was like +10.. a week later it was -34  roll the dice?!

----------


## Pauly Boy

The wife was gonna get me tickets for my stocking but I told her to hold off.

If I get tickets it'll be last minute - Playing it by ear with the weather.

----------


## SJW

I got tickets for my son for xmas.

----------


## cidley69

Sounds like a blast, minus the blast sound effects. I'm planning to go but as mentioned above waiting until weather forecast is out, -10 or so is my cut off. Any colder beer freezes too quickly.

----------

